# Seiko Titanium 7T32-6J20 Very Nice Looking Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi can you tell me how old this watch is i am new to the forum all the best woody.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

On the case number (long one), the first number is the year and the second number is the month. If you know the decade of your watch, you should be able to work it out.

mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi can you tell me how old this watch is i am new to the forum all the best woody.


That one was manufactured in August 1997. Serial number beginning 78....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> Hi can you tell me how old this watch is i am new to the forum all the best woody.


Oh, and Woody ....

Before you ask for any more, I suggest you read the 'sticky' thread at the top of this forum section. :read:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33736


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> Hi can you tell me how old this watch is i am new to the forum all the best woody.


Oh, and Woody ....

Before you ask for any more, I suggest you read the 'sticky' thread at the top of this forum section. :read:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33736 (or at least the last page of it). :wink2:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thank you very much for your help wood77.


----------

